# My husband is acting very strange/immature all of a sudden



## Canada86 (May 9, 2015)

Hello everyone,

My husband is acting very strange/immature all of a sudden.

A little context: My husband and I have been together 11 years. Even if we've always had an up and down relationship, we stayed together because we simply love each other. We now have a son, he's 18 months. It was very hard at first because my son woke up minimum 12 times a night for the first 8 months. We survived and now that we are all getting a little more sleep I thought we were out of the woods. 
But over the past 2 months or so, my husband has been acting like a teenager. Here are a few examples:

- He got so drunk he peed all over the floor one night.

- I woke him up 3 times one morning and when he wouldn't wake up, I started getting ready to leave for work and to bring my son to daycare. He finally did wake up and screamed at me for 15 minutes because I didn't try hard enough to wake him up. He got mad at me the night before because I asked at what time he was leaving for work...And then he's mad because it's my fault he's late.

- He went out with friends and didn't come home until 10 am the next day. I called all of his friends because I thought he was in trouble. He got mad at me because I humiliated him in front of his friends. (He had slept at his parent's house because it was closer to the night bus stop). 

- He put his dirty clothes in the clean clothes basket and got SUPER mad at me because I folded his dirty laundry.

These are just a few examples…what’s happening? I feel like I’m dating a teenager/ I’ve become his mother!


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 21, 2015)

Hello

How old is he? This could be a mid life crisis


----------



## Canada86 (May 9, 2015)

He's 32...


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 21, 2015)

Besides the teenager attitude has anything else been different.


----------



## Canada86 (May 9, 2015)

Not really. Things are good for both of us professionally. He sees his friends regularly and like spending family time too. 

I really don't understand. If I didn't know him better, I'd think he was cheating on me. But he's super loyal and fidelity his one of his biggest value. 

It feels like he's pushing me away. I've told him how I feel many times. He says he's sorry for his behaviour but always has a good explanation (I was too drunk, stressed, etc.).


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 21, 2015)

MH thinks he may have made a new friend. Possibly a younger single guy that is a bad influence.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Get a baby sitter and follow him or have someone follow him. See what he is doing with his time when he is with his so called "friends".


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Canada86 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband is acting very strange/immature all of a sudden.
> 
> ...


He is becoming an alcoholic.

Stop this now or divorce him. Save you years of your life. And think of your child, you do not want to spoil his youth.


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow, some extreme advice above...

Take it one step at a time. Why not have a polite discussion with your man and ask him how he feels and the change you've noticed. Don't shout or insult, stay calm. There may be many reasons for the change.

If he is still rude then don't retort, respond politely and tell him you will not talk when he's rude.

Let us know how you get on...


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd consider asking him to see a doctor. Extreme mood swings, screaming, drastic behavioural changes... I'd at least rule out medical issues if possible.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Wow, some extreme advice above...
> 
> Take it one step at a time. Why not have a polite discussion with your man and ask him how he feels and the change you've noticed. Don't shout or insult, stay calm. There may be many reasons for the change.
> 
> ...


I have seen the described before, talking is useless with addicts. Its just my opinion based on the given facts, nothing more. An addict quits or not, if not you are in for life of misery.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Please get him to see a doctor. My cousin went through these exact same things! He stayed out all night because he couldn't figure out how to get home. Extreme mood changes. Backwards things like putting dirty clothes in trashcan. He had a brain tumor. They didn’t find out until he had a car accident because of a seizure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like drunkeness to me


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds like a drinking problem to me.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

I agree with previous posters about taking him to a doctor. He could be acting out because of stress, he could have a drinking problem, but there are a number of conditions that cause sudden and drastic changes in behavior and it's better to be safe.

And if there's no physical/psychological issues and just talking to him doesn't help, counseling.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Could be drinking, but could be a serious medical problem.


----------

